# Mako Shark World Record - Bowfishing



## benellisbe (Oct 15, 2010)

Chris Brackett (formerly with Arrow Affliction) broke the World Record for a Mako (using his bow)....

http://www.fieldandstream.com/photos/gallery/fishing/2010/09/bowfishing-monster-mako-and-blue-sharks-california-coast

The comments are a bit out there, but Field and Stream did a decent job keeping them G rated.


----------

